# Hello from Baton Rouge!



## jorno67 (Aug 24, 2004)

I just wanted to say Hi. I am the Director of Production Services for a new theatre in Baton Rouge, LA. We will have a 330 seat proscenium theatre, a 175 seat black box, and 125 seat multi-function room. I will be starting to intensive internship programs for high school students. The first will go thru area high schools for school credit and the second will be an after school/weekend program. All classes are free and when a student reaches a certain level they can be on the show call roster (for pay). I ay come on here from time to time to float some ideas and get feed back as I create my programs. Also the large black box is still in the design phase. I'm putting a ground support system by TOMCAT to creat my catwalk (swingwing truss) grid. I have crazy idea about a flying booth configuration - A booth space that can attached at to the underside of the truss and flown so I don't have to lose seat positions.
Any thoughts are welcome and look forward to talking shop with you.


----------



## Radman (Aug 24, 2004)

Sounds cool. That would be interesting. Welcome to CB. Happy posting!


----------



## zac850 (Aug 24, 2004)

Huh, thats a really interesting idea, flying booth. Of corse, then you'd need to keep re-running all the power cables, data cables, and whatever else you may want/need running up to the booth, which could be a hassle. However, very interesting idea, please let us know how it turns out!

Also, welcome to the forums. I hope to see you around and talk to you more.


----------



## Mayhem (Aug 24, 2004)

Could you not just have all the cable in a harnes similar to battens or trus that is flown?


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 24, 2004)

Sounds...interesting! Keep us posted and share some pics when it is done.


----------



## avkid (Aug 24, 2004)

wow flying booth ,awesome


----------



## sallyj (Aug 25, 2004)

A flying booth sounds really cool, and possible. Saving room for seats is a good selling point for admin.
SJM


----------



## jorno67 (Aug 25, 2004)

To answer the questions about power and data cable: The power is a non-issue because it all will be harnessed and running thru a cable pass about 12' up into an ajoining dimmer/storage room, and the rest is just a sound snake and data. The layout will include several non-dim drop boxes that I can plug into. Getting in and out won't be easy, but not horrible (try running a truss spot). 
My concern right now is if I should try to make it a sound and light booth or just lights. I would really like to have both up there, but that is either going to make the thing huge or I'll have to limit the amount of sound equipment that is used  . I'm already trying to deal with the prospect of only a few booth toys.


----------

